# Any guesses on weight of this bear?



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Oct 21, 2012)

Guys this is the first time I have had bear on a trail camera. The guys I hunt with would rather hunt bear than anything. They said I could go with them and it is something I would love to do with my daughter this year. I got two different bear pictured on my trail cam in one week. I have not seen them since. Due to the lack of deer being seen in the area, I think that they are still in the area but not hitting the bait anymore. I got pictures of a big boar and they said he was only 300 lbs. I was just trying to confirm if you all thought the same thing. I believe he is bigger!
Thank you!
Tim


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 21, 2012)

That is a monster.  Just make sure you don't kill him over that bait.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 21, 2012)

300-375 pounds, maybe more. Definitely a good bear. See his small ears and drooping belly, that means he is fully grown.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 22, 2012)

I already shot that bear.  ....last night.  ......in my dreams.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 22, 2012)

Its more than 300 with the guts in it. Id bet on it.


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 22, 2012)

definitly bigger than 300, that is as stud of a boar bear


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 23, 2012)

Big Daddy look at that grin on his face.  I've never seen such a smirk.  That bear is asking you to shoot him.   Just ASKIN' for it!


----------



## TheDeerCommander (Oct 23, 2012)

Were do you guys bear hunt in georgia
I live north of metro ATL in marietta near the big chicken
and don't plan on leaving georgia to bear hunt  
ANY SUGGESTIONS


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 23, 2012)

Chattahoochee National Forest!


----------



## hillbilly12 (Oct 24, 2012)

I have shot a 375#er and the one in the pic looks to have atleast 100# on him


----------



## giericd (Oct 24, 2012)

i have bears in my yard every day and get real close up to them at times (running them away from my trash cans) i'd say that big boy is around 425-450.


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 24, 2012)

giericd said:


> i have bears in my yard every day and get real close up to them at times (running them away from my trash cans) i'd say that big boy is around 425-450.



have seen and weighed lots of dead bears in west nc, I would say your about right. thats a biggun


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 24, 2012)

That's what I was thinking also.  That bear's potbelly alone looks like it weighs 150 lbs haha.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 24, 2012)

I can more accurately guestimate the weight of that bear using the gps coordinates of that trail cam if you need me to!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Oct 25, 2012)

I would say those scales would read over 400


----------



## Hunter1357 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thats a beast!!


----------



## irishredneck (Mar 18, 2013)

He hasn't missed a meal!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 18, 2013)

How do you know it's a boar?


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 18, 2013)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> How do you know it's a boar?



Ha how could you miss his goods in that pic,Looks like a brahma bull son!


----------



## Millcreekfarms (May 2, 2013)

TheDeerCommander said:


> Were do you guys bear hunt in georgia
> I live north of metro ATL in marietta near the big chicken
> and don't plan on leaving georgia to bear hunt
> ANY SUGGESTIONS



Cohutta WMA


----------

